# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Going from T2 to H2a2a with FGS, is it possible? And who are this CRS ethnically?

## ladybelka

Hallo everybody, i'm quite new in this branch and now I am pretty confused by my results. I ave ordered mtDna only at HVR1 and HVR2 levels at FTDNA, and their prediction was T2 With 0 matches, I have C16294T and other strange mutations. However, they couldn't trace my ancestry and reported me as "100% European". It was disappointing to get so little information for Money I paid. That's why, I downloaded my results in FASTA-format and Mitotool and ran it there. Thanks to Mitotool, which was a free demo-Version, I have all my coding regions now, and it predicted my gaplogroup as H2a2a! First I didn't believe but I ran my uploaded my New data to a another database of Ftdna, and it was predicted the same there! I have 10-15 matches and everybody are from Ireland, England, Sweden and the US. It is reasonable because I have mutations required for H2a2a but I still have the required mutation for T, can somebody explain me how it is possible!? Does somebody have more detailed information about H2a2a, the origin of a person with CRS and statistics? And why is this rare sequence used as standard?

----------


## ladybelka

There are full sequence! Thanks to taking a look at this and commenting! C146T,C152T,C195T,A247G,A297G,G750A,A769G,C825T,A1 018G,G1438A,G2706A,A2758G,C2885T,T3594C,G4104A,T43 12C,G4769A,T7028C,G7146A,T7256C,A7521G,T8468C,T865 5C,G8701A,G8860A,C9540T,G10398A,T10664C,A10688G,C1 0810T,C10873T,C10915T,A11719G,A11914G,T12705C,G131 05A,G13276A,T13506C,T13650C,T14766C,G15326A,T16126 C,A16129G,T16187C,C16189T,T16223C,G16230A,T16278C, C16294T,C16296T,C16311T,T16362C,G16390A,A16399G

----------


## Sile

> Hallo everybody, i'm quite new in this branch and now I am pretty confused by my results. I ave ordered mtDna only at HVR1 and HVR2 levels at FTDNA, and their prediction was T2 With 0 matches, I have C16294T and other strange mutations. However, they couldn't trace my ancestry and reported me as "100% European". It was disappointing to get so little information for Money I paid. That's why, I downloaded my results in FASTA-format and Mitotool and ran it there. Thanks to Mitotool, which was a free demo-Version, I have all my coding regions now, and it predicted my gaplogroup as H2a2a! First I didn't believe but I ran my uploaded my New data to a another database of Ftdna, and it was predicted the same there! I have 10-15 matches and everybody are from Ireland, England, Sweden and the US. It is reasonable because I have mutations required for H2a2a but I still have the required mutation for T, can somebody explain me how it is possible!? Does somebody have more detailed information about H2a2a, the origin of a person with CRS and statistics? And why is this rare sequence used as standard?


most are moving away from CRS. use the other on FtDna.
email Nelly, the H ftdna project person and she will direct you to the best H project forum ( if you are still H )

----------

